# Teaching Beekeeping



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think NOW is the right time to start a beginners class. That way they will be ready to order package bees and equipment in time for spring.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

*I agree, start early*

Our association offers a 3- 1 1/2 hour classes in late January and a spring field day. We have try to provide enough instruction to get them started and have volunteer mentors to help fill in the gaps. We also try to have more instruction at each regular meeting geared towards what the beekeeper needs to address in the next month or so.


----------



## Benton2569 (Feb 26, 2007)

Our Beekeeping club teaches a beginners class in mid February. They provide catalogs from several reputable suppliers, discuss equipment needs, assemble a hive (good way to have someone else build your hive) and take bee orders. There is also a beginner book they sell. When you pick up the bees they give a demo on hiving a package.

The cost is around $30 per person. The class is 1 night a week for 3-4 weeks. Last year we had over 25 people plus a many repeats. I don't know how much money they make for the time they put in but it has really gained in popularity.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok, a list of topics to be covered. If you have any recomendations, please feel free to advise:

Like of the honeybees (job cycle, egg to bee, races)
Getting Bees (packages, nucs, swarms, fully established hives)
Equipment (woodware, protective equipment, frames, inspection equipment)
Bee Nutrition (pollen, nectar,)
Setting Up (hive location, equipment setup)
Beekeepers Calendar (winter, spring, summer, fall)
Honey Harvest (equipment, how to, bottling)
Feeding: (equipment, recipes, why feed, pollen sub)
Diseases and Pests (Varroa, tracheal, AFB, EFB, Nosema, little critters)
Swarming (swarm prevention and swarm control)
Where to Buy (local and mail order)
Resources (clubs, mentors, and beesource)
Used Equipment (advantages and disadvantages)
Treatments 
Record Keeping


Any thoughts????


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

the chef sezs:
Any thoughts????

tecumseh replies:
well I suspect the list could get pretty long. are you thinking about a hands on type class or simple out of the book kind of thing?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

>He wanted to make a little extra money offering classes. What do you all think?<

Not among the best reasons to teach beekeeping.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Not among the best reasons to teach beekeeping.

That crossed my mind too...


----------



## GA-BEE (Jan 20, 2004)

*Why not?*

I have to disagree with Mr. Palmer and Mr. Bush. It definately is going to cost him in order to have the classes of a good quality to be of benefit to anyone. Why not make a few dollars in the process? Isn't his time and effort worth something? 

If you give anything for free, it usually doesn't mean as much to the receiver unless he is personally vested in what he receives. It has to cost him something to mean anything.

The local club I belong to has beginning beekeeping classes and they charge for it. They are held in a classroom - not in the field. I had thought about having beginning beekeeping classes held in my beeyard with all hands on teaching. The students would have to invest in the basics - suit, hivetool, smoker, just to sign up. This way you are able to get focused, serious students. They are vested in thier on education and will take it all more seriously - IMHO.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

*Beekeeping classes*

Our association beekeeping classes usually start in Jan.. I don't like the time frame because you are usually asking the new folks do you want bees before they are even settled good. (This is because if you don't order them by then the packages are usually gone in this area---you may find a Nuc here and there!!!) So I think fall is a better time frame but then you have the Christmas rush.

I have also been told if you start a class early in the year some folks loose interest and never return. If they have ordered bees they feel a little more committed ---at least to give it a try.

As far as material to cover, our class is sponsored by the University of Clemson extension program. The certification test is made up by the state apiarist, so there fore a knowledge of what is on the test helps determine what to cover! You can get too long and too technical and scare people away (remember you can offer other advance classes for those who stick it out).

The class is usually $35 and last two hour a week for six weeks( The association gets a portion of the fee). They have a small text they provide with the basics but it is usually supplemented with a text of the instructors choice (two popular choices here are "Beekeeping for Dummies" and "Starting Right with Bees". ) You buy the additional text. It ends with a beginner level certification test and a trip to a bee-yard. Of course the class is more about making contacts with folks to later ask questions to and help you along than it is about the certification test!!!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I would have to disagree with MB and MP. Teaching is a lot of work. Traching others has great benefit to both parties. I would recomend not doing it for free as it takes time to get ready and present classes.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Chef Isaac said:


> I would have to disagree with MB and MP. Teaching is a lot of work. Traching others has great benefit to both parties. I would recomend not doing it for free as it takes time to get ready and present classes.


It's only free if Chef on the receiving end of it.
For a guy that want a free lunch for him self and his bees.


YOUR KILLING ME CHEF.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Now Keith... I laid the pollen issue to rest. Why keep bringin it up???


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

It seems like it is anything else with beekeeping... If your friend wants to do it RIGHT and teach a course the way it should be taught...

If he/she were to actually figure up the cost to put on a class (time, materials, time, and more time).. Don't forget to associate a $value/hr etc to the TIME... research, preparation, set-ups, take downs, travel time, etc etc

I think you'd find not many people would be willing to pay what its worth.

I would think there would be much easier and more productive ways to earn money. Now if he isn't in it for the money then it may be of some benefit. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## deantn (Jan 3, 2007)

Our association offers all members a chance to go to University of TN. for their beekeeping classes and we pay for them, cost has risen from $50 to $75 for each class. All are a week long in classroom setting and on Sat we go to their bee yard for hands on with the instructors help. They offer beginners and advanced classes plus a class for inspections, very much info given on pests and diseases of bees. Test is given at end of class and it is very hard as most of it from his lectures and not from the literature he has given. Only about 50% pass this class.
We also have on going talks every month about what to do with your hives the next month, that way we give them the information ahead of time in order for them to be prepared. 
We have hands on building of hive bodies and frames usually in Jan, that way they are getting ready for spring time. We also have needed equipment to put them together in bulk that can be borrowed from us. Frame nailer not included!!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

When I talked with him last night, he said that he did some research and found that other places/people have charged 30 to 45 dollars for the class. This is about what I paid a few years ago and it was all sit down lecture... no field day. He was thinking of providing lunch or some sort of snacks. 

I think $35 doesnt sound bad as it would be all lecture. I thought that someone could just buy a book but with how things change so quickly and the priceless Questions and Answer sessions, sounds about right.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

Chef Isaac said:


> Teaching is a lot of work. Traching others has great benefit to both parties. I would recomend not doing it for free as it takes time to get ready and present classes.


You are right on the teaching is a lot of work, but then society has never been willing to pay their teachers for the amount of work they put in.

Our association has scheduled their next class for January 24th 31st and February 7th with the field day April 26. The cost is $24 to cover the cost of the book which will be "First Lessons in Beekeeping" just for a reference with a recommendation that the "Dummy" book be added to their library. The rest of the $24 will to for a 1 year membership in local and state associations. The teaching and mentoring are volunteer.

No money in that. We do it because we love beekeeping and want to pass it on to others.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

I think the cost for a class depends on your region, especially when you start getting into Urban Beekeeping.

I'd wager 75.00 to 100.00 per person per class, especially after society has begun to get bombarded with "the bees are dying and its your duty to save them" message that seems to be floating around.

Some of you might laugh at that, but I think I might be fairly spot on, especially in the more affluent areas of the country.

I know if it was a week long course, just starting out, I'd pay some money for it, especially if it started NOW, as Michael suggested. The class has to be oriented so the students can order bees and build hives, not wait a year to do it or hope they have enough skill to capture a swarm.

I would love to access to more than just a single open hive demo I had back in September. I have a local club meeting this Friday so maybe I can find someone that will answer emails or phone calls.

My two newbie cents...


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Chef Isaac said:


> I would have to disagree with MB and MP. Teaching is a lot of work. Traching others has great benefit to both parties. I would recomend not doing it for free as it takes time to get ready and present classes.


Well Chef it is a lot of work BUT some people just LOVE beekeeping and do it for fun my mentor has tought a loooong time and old BKs have told him he is crazy to do it but he can show you a book with every persons name that has taken the class in it and the number is well over 300 now and he has never charged a dime!!!

There are a lot of beekeepers around here but there would bee a lot less if it werent for my mentor.

So there is another .02 cents worth.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

In my 35 years of beekeeping, bees have become 2nd nature with me. I love this beekeeping life, and can't think of anything else I would want to do. While it's coming soon enough...I don't want to retire, and plan on working bees in some fashion until the end. 

I consider what I know to be a gift. From where I don't know, but a gift nevertheless. And that gift is not for sale. 

Further, we at the VT Beekeepers have taken the philosophy one step further. We offer a whole slate of workshops and guest speakers that are open to the public, and free of charge.

Educating the beekeeping public will benefit the whole industry. To me, the lightbulb moments are pay enough.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

NC State Beekeepers have guidelines for a master beekeeping class which is given by some of the local chapters. It runs 6 weeks of "book learning," a written exam and then a "practical exam" where the student manipulates a hive. Our chapter's done it twice and out of our 40 members (club started a little less that 2 years ago), we have 30 certified beekeepers and one journeyman beekeeper. I passed the written journeyman test, but haven't done the practical, so I'm still in the "certified" category. The certification doesn't mean anything except to oneself, but the class does give you confidence that you know what you're doing, what the bees are doing, and what needs to be done. I'm sure this system must exist in other states as well.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Chef,
I think its a good idea. Nothing wrong with supplying a product or service and having people pay for it.

I look at how many come and help me out from time to time. I don't pay them. They are usually new beekeepers who want the experience, and don't expect payment. Who's benefiting? They gain some experience, and I get some free labor. Although nobody exchanges money, I certainly am benefiting from it, just as sure if I would charge a fee.

I also throw an open house (free) in the spring for people considering beekeeping. I guess a few others throw seminars and other functions also. And they also suggest they are not being "payed" for it. Baloney! They do it because its good for their business. They do it to network. They do it for the future nuc and queen sales. Don't let em fool ya chef. They ARE being paid for it. Just disguised as some public service, that's all.

I think if anyone is going to charge for such a service, then it should be above and beyond what other clubs or associations are providing as a service. I see some clubs do short courses for a fee and others with no charge, benefiting from the increased membership, etc.

Specialized courses are more selective in the attendance, but also require more expertise. Which reminds me, I hear all these other beekeepers somehow Poo Poo on charging for classes. I wish they would all start emailing people like sue Colby and tell her she's ripping people off by not providing her courses for free. Yeah right.

I see beekeepers moan about honey prices. Moan about the cost of keeping bees. And they are probably the same one's who run out, provide FREE pollination to farms, thus not realizing the valuable service they provide, and then even dump a case of honey on the front porch to say thank you on top of it, never realizing that most farms are the worst place to keep bees. 

Were not talking about mentoring someone. I think most beekeepers have done this to some degree. What were talking about is a course with possible rental fees, setup costs, labor, and a host of other costs. And yes, one of those costs is "profit". Boy what an ugly word for some! Profit motivates people, builds markets, provides services, and is dictated by supply and demand. 

So someone makes some money to feed his family, pay the bills and profits from his time. I honestly think some actually view capitalism so bad, it ranks far below those who just put out their hand for everything. As if taking the initiative, motivation, creativity, hard work, and turning it into a business venture or opportunity is somehow bad. I can't see how the mere fact that one mentions "holding classes and making money", with little other details, can cause eyebrows to lift and suggests of the two going hand in hand is somehow wrong or bad.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

Tia - Va just started a Master Beekeeping Program that is modeled in large part from the NC program ( and the Master Gardenering Program). It will be interesting to see how it develops.

One of the main poiints of the Va Masterbeeping program is doing volunteer efforts for teaching various classes and projects. With shortages of funding this appears be be the local approach to state management of the apriaries.

I do not know what planet some of these folks are from: "We pay for their classes", "Why do it for free", "Let them pay".

What happenned to the idea of mentoring the newer generation? We got a large (most of) our knowledge by way of the experiences of others. Why not repay the debt?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I teach an annual beekeeping class at the state Botanical Gardens. I agree with MB, it needs to start soon. Students should be ready to order bees in early January if they want to get them early enough to get a decent start. Also, with Christmas coming up, what better presents to ask for than beekeeping stuff? My class starts in December. If you'll check my website, under 'Beekeeping for Beginners' I've posted a class syllabus and lecture notes. If any of that helps, please feel free to use it.
By the way, the Bot Garden charges $45/quarter plus $10 for the August workshop. $100 total. They pay me a small honorarium, allow me to have hives on the grounds and sell my honey in their gift shop. Although I don't promote it, some students buy their nucs from me.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Well said Bjorn. 

Mentoring and holding classes are too different things. Teachings classes, a beginners clas lets say, gives the person a chance to SEE if that want to keep bees and get some info on how to keep bees. 

Mentoring, in my opinion, is the NEXT step in learning. 

Paying for a class is not something new.... college charge... art center charge... come on! 

I would have to say, well said Bjorn.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I would have to disagree with MB and MP.

I see nothing wrong with charging. It just crossed my mind that the usual motivation for a beekeeping class is to bring another generation of beekeepers into the foal.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

I knew what you meant. MB. For someone wanting to make extra money, just standing or sitting around talking is an easy way to do it especially if you know what you're talking about. IMO, people who teach beekeeping are enthusiastic about beekeeping and want to share their love of bees with anyone who wants to learn and are not usually motivated by the money to do so.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

The only problem I see in the whole charging issue is hoping to receive personal profit from the class. Not that that is wrong, I just think that it should near last. The beginners course my association will be running next year (Thus. Jan. 31 - Mar. 13) is completely volunteer. The $40.00 fee is for class material and club memberships. I think that's the view MB and MP are coming from. If your the lone ranger doing the course without association resources or anything It makes perfect sense to profit a little bit from it, but don't make that one of your primary reasons to do the course.

-Nathanael


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm not sure I see where "profit" should come last in beekeeping. If anyone has progressed past the 2 hive hobbyist stage, then making money is at least part of their decision making process. 

Would a queen breeder give all of his queens away free to someone out of the goodness of his heart in order to advance beekeeping? Or should we share our honey harvest at no charge with anyone who shows an interest in it? Or pollinate crops for free to heighten beekeeping awareness?

Likewise, I don't expect an experienced beekeeper to feel bad about charging a fee to teach others his skills. We have no problem paying our Grade School Teachers and College Professors to pass their knowledge and experience along to the next generation... this case doesn't seem any different to me. I'm pretty sure we "pay" our guest speakers at our Beekeeping Workshops to share with us their expertise.

Don't get me wrong, I believe in lending a helping hand whenever possible. I am a member on our associations education committee, and all of our sessions and activities are free of charge. But we also charge a fee for our Beginner Beekeeping Course in the winter. Have not had one yet who claimed they did not get what they paid for. 

It doesn't seem to me that Beekeeping should be any different than Oil Painting or Plumbing. If someone wants to learn a skill they seek out an energetic expert, and pay them for the opportunity to draw on their experience.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I would have to agreee with mike. Profit, being in the forfont, is not a bad thing. If the guy wants to charge for teaching beekeeping, why not?


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Chef,

You may want to pass along this link to your friend as a reference point:
http://www.indianabeekeepingschool.com/

Although both State beekeeping associations offer classes, as well as some regional groups, the Indiana Beekeeping School is the product of a guy who loves beekeeping and enjoys teaching.


----------



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

*It's my profession!*

How ironic. I am in the process of submitting a proposal for a 4-evening beekeeping course for our school district's community ed program. And I plan on charging.

I am a teacher. It is my profession. Not a hobby.

The fact that I want to teach beekeeping doesn't make TEACHING a hobby.

I wish they paid teachers enough that I could afford to teach beekeeping as a hobby.

I am not going to get rich or go to the Bahamas' on the money I make teaching this class, but I AM going to spend over 50 hours preparing for this 12-hour course. And I am not charging what I WANT to charge because I am combining two things that I really like to do.

The plumber and AC guy that came over last week didn't fix my house just because they loved doing it!

I AM offering to let anyone between the ages of 10 and 18 attend free with a paying adult.

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

That funy about the plumber..... The tech that worked on my truck said the same thing. Darn, he said he loved to work on cars... why not do it for free.... or wait... gotta pay the bills. Darn those bills.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

BjornBee said:


> also throw an open house (free) in the spring for people considering beekeeping. I guess a few others throw seminars and other functions also. And they also suggest they are not being "payed" for it. Baloney! They do it because its good for their business. They do it to network. They do it for the future nuc and queen sales. Don't let em fool ya chef. They ARE being paid for it. Just disguised as some public service, that's all.
> 
> Well Bjorn,
> 
> I throw a chrismas party at my shop, But I do it because I want to, not for any sales or business.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Ok Keith I'll play along and somehow take this more than some acknowledgment that of course there are exceptions to everything. But since you felt the need to point out some exceptions, let see how this plays out.

Are you talking about family at this Christmas party? If it is only family, then how about opening up your home, and get it out of the shop.

Or is this party invitations to include business colleagues, customers, and associates? Hmmm. A Christmas party disguised as a need to fill the pure desire of nothing more than "I want to". So please correct me if I'm wrong...you throw a Christmas party to business associates and customers, and actually have it in your shop, and see no side benefit, public relations, and no customers appreciative in a way that could result in future considerations of sales, business, or other matters.

I'm not sure who's missing the boat. You or your customers. I know many business' that throw anything from Christmas parties to summer picnics. Of course its a good way for a company to say thank you and be appreciative to their customers. And the customers who attend, unless they are absolutely STUPID, see this as what its worth. A thank you and a better business relationship.

Of course nobody makes sales at the Christmas party. But to suggest that you...ok, I can see you doing it as maybe your the exception.....but for the many companies who do throw parties and functions for customers, it comes back in many ways. These functions, parties, or whatever else it is, all comes under the term of public relations and marketing. Sales comes later. 

I throw a picnic in the summer. And you know, I don't throw it for a bunch of people on the street, no matter how much I like picnics. I do it to say thank you. I do it to show appreciation of my customers who value what I do. I don't make sales from it either on that day. But I am not going to deny or ignore that people talk about the function, my name is marketed by people talking about the picnic, from visiting my place, and remembering a good time they had. I'm not going to somehow suggest that this is not good for a business or that some business may or may not result from it. 

This is crap that is taught in basic marketing and business classes. Its not that hard to understand.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

BjornBee said:


> Ok Keith I'll play along and somehow take this more than some acknowledgment that of course there are exceptions to everything.
> 
> >>Are you talking about family at this Christmas party? If it is only family, then how about opening up your home, and get it out of the shop.
> 
> ...


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Keith, you crack me up! I'm talking about concepts of marketing and public relations and you turn it into a "pat myself on the back" and "let me tell you how much better I am than you!".

Yes, Keith, I advertised exactly two times on beesource last year about some overproduction queens. Guess the grafts and the queens came at a better rate than I thought. I had some I wanted to get rid of quickly, and beesource fits that avenue for doing that. That aside, I get the feeling that bringing comments about me selling a few queens are somehow bitter and mean spirited.

Its not boring Keith. And if you actually had a realistic view and an open mind, perhaps I could drop a few names from beesource who attended my picnic this year. I didn't sell a queen, and we talked bees all day. I did give away a hive to the Pa. honey queen at the picnic since she had no bees. But I guess that borders on marketing and public relations, which is guaranteed to be intertwined in these events, no matter how much you deny it. Selling yourself as a good ol' boy and a great guy to talk bees on an afternoon, is always good business. Don't sell yourself short!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Well Bjorn,

Take a look at your post's 22 & 35 I dont need to add anything to it.

Your post speaks for it self.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

It is funny... when I go to family get togethers, I hate when they ask me about bees and honey as I do not want to bring up anything that can be misconstrued (sp?) that I am trying to sell honey. 

I do think that everywhere you look there is idrect and indirect advertisment. For example, you go out for a steak. The descrption on the menu says" Bakes Farm flat Iron Steak Grilled and Served with Herbed Butter". Indirect way of marketing: Naming where the steak came from. 

I do think there is direct and indirect marketing happening everything... even with underlining messages. But you cant get away from it. You have a family function and have a Sony TV. Someone sees it and it is an indirect way of marketing. 

Kinda funny really.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Well Bjorn,
> 
> Take a look at your post's 22 & 35 I dont need to add anything to it.
> 
> Your post speaks for it self.



I certainly hope not! You have no clue what I'm saying.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Chef,
We been talking threw PM's about a beesource party at my shop (Sacramento January), hope you can still take time to cook? Also been in contact with Barry trying to rise money for beesource. Hoping that a donation at the party will help. 

Bjorn, REALLY just a funraiser, with good intentions. Imiagine that.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Absolutely no clue........


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I've learned that charging for teaching a hobby course or being paid for holding a position within a not-for-profit organization is sometimes more about establishing or maintaining a precedent than simply making a few bucks. 

The college here has a non-credit program that teaches everything from A to Z (hobbies, arts, crafts, etc.) and they virtually insist that those teaching charge a fee for the course. It has to do with creating a frame of reference so that future instructors who may need the money don't have to overcome a "freebie" mentality within the community.

Same thing in a church position I hold. The position pays a stipend, and early on it was made clear that I _*would*_ accept the checks and cash them. What I did with the money was up to me, but I was not to establish a practice that would bind those in the future who may not be as fortunate as me and who may need the money in order to be able to serve.

I've also been involved in courses that required a fee, but offered very generous "scholarships" or "camperships" to anyone who couldn't otherwise attend. 

I bought nucs from a fellow who offered a free half-day course in beekeeping and a picnic lunch, and then sold the heck out of nucs and equipment in the afternoon. As I recall, it was structured so you could get a little bit of information and food for nothing, or spend some money and get bees and equipment. (The 10 nucs I got turned out to be no good, so I spent a lot of money and got nothing.) 

Anyway, the point is that there are simple ways to accomodate nearly everyone's needs to teach, to introduce the art of beekeeping, to make a buck, etc. all in the same event.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Keith:

I am trying to see if I can work for Sheri & John in Jan. I would love to see and be involved in helping out another beekeeper in the almonds. It would be soo cool. I have offered to help a few people out as free labor. I am hoping it will work out with sheri and john. If so, I would love to come and cook, meet everyone, and have a good time.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Barry D:

I see your point. Good one to boot.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Hay Keith
Maybe some people don"t have any friends.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Flyer Jim said:


> Hay Keith
> Maybe some people don"t have any friends.


Jim, did I forget to say, I had a mouse in my pocket.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> Keith:
> 
> I am trying to see if I can work for Sheri & John in Jan. I would love to see and be involved in helping out another beekeeper in the almonds. It would be soo cool. I have offered to help a few people out as free labor. I am hoping it will work out with sheri and john. If so, I would love to come and cook, meet everyone, and have a good time.


Scine they will be teaching you, how much will you be paying them?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Scine they will be teaching you, how much will you be paying them?


Ouch Ouch. LOL Keith


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Wow, what a wide range of firm stances.

And it is nice to see other states following NC's lead.
There is little to do except beg, borrow and steal from NC
when it comes to a quality training program. I feel that
they surpassed the EAS and Cornell U programs, as they
have various levels of certification, rather than just
"Master Beekeeper" and "Not A Master Beekeeper".

Money? For talking about bees, and teaching people?
Well, I never want it to _*cost*_ me money to do that, so
I do hope to be able to cover expenses, but I share
Mike Palmer's view - the "ah hah" moments are worth
the effort and prep work.

Like most of the guys who went into beekeeping and worked
at it to pay the mortgage and all the other bills, I've never
bothered with the whole "Master Beekeeper" thing, as it seems
a conceit to me. I have a tag for my badge at EAS that
looks just like the "Master Beekeeper" tag, but it says
"_Jedi Master Beekeeper_".


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Jim Fischer said:


> I've never
> bothered with the whole "Master Beekeeper" thing, as it seems
> a conceit to me. [/I]".


.... Really!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

sqk:

True true...... mmm.. good laughter???


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Chef Isaac said:


> sqk:
> 
> True true...... mmm.. good laughter???



Chef,
I thought you mentioned coming and working for them? Why would you be paying them?

Is this to be equated with a one sided benefit like classroom instruction and providing the service free? 

Apples, oranges ?????......


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I think it was a quick jab on the whole charging for teaching thred. 

Back in the day (still find it sometimes), if a cook wants to learn, he would do a stage or a trail at a restaurant. It is viewed as free labor for the Chef while being able to learn hands on.

However, you go to school, they charge you.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I've paid for every lesson that I've ever gotten, one way or another. I just learned to check the lug nuts on my truck after getting new tires or have the wheels rotated. That lesson cost me $1,000.00. It could have cost me my life.

Whether you get your education at a College, University or "The School of Hard Knocks" (life) your going to pay. Be glad when you enjoy it. I enjoy "learning" about life through beekeeping. I enjoy ribbing folks too.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> I've paid for every lesson that I've ever gotten, one way or another. I just learned to check the lug nuts on my truck after getting new tires or have the wheels rotated. That lesson cost me $1,000.00. It could have cost me my life.
> 
> Whether you get your education at a College, University or "The School of Hard Knocks" (life) your going to pay. Be glad when you enjoy it. I enjoy "learning" about life through beekeeping. I enjoy ribbing folks too.


I think the question is, Mark...would you charge to teach new, young drivers, that lesson?


----------

